# So wtf is all the buzz about kratom?



## Durp

I know what kratom is, tried it a couple of times even, and thought it was nothing but a disappointment compared to real drugs. I have been reading a lot lately about the media freaking out about kratom. The only people that I know that actually get any benefit from it are people that kicked H. Fuck, the stuff is expensive too! Its cheaper to buy 3lbs of poppy seeds out here, and if you know any thing about that, it is next best to the real deal. Hell some times its even better because it is pure alkaloid that is not cut with any random shit. 

Is there something I am missing here with Kratom? Or has the populace just gotten board of terrorist stories for the moment and the media is just pulling for straws?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i've never even heard of it. i don't really have my finger on the pulse of legal drugs anyways.


----------



## briancray

If you eat enough "fresh" Kratom leaves in Thailand it feels like a very strong opiate. I ended up eating like 8-10 when I was in Phatthalung, Thailand from some random locals who kept telling me "it would make me strong." It ended up making me lounge in a cafe chair for five hours and felt similar to hydrocodone, but with an upset stomach. I only walked like 1 kilometer that day. I believe it's no longer legal in certain areas of the USA, but I don't understand the hype. The powder form of it is not as potent and doesn't really feel much like anything imo.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

in some places they sell it in bars along with kava. ive only tried it a couple times and it didnt do much for me. i prefer valerian root anyway. its just a strong herb really. people just make a big deal out of stuid crap like that because its legal and supposed to be like an opioid. also a big deal with 18 yr old kids because they can legally buy it and drink it at bars. and damn do they charge alot for the stuff. its about 6-10 bucks for a drink that hardly does a damn thing for you.


----------



## johny mugwahnee coyote

JimH1991 said:


> I know what kratom is, tried it a couple of times even, and thought it was nothing but a disappointment compared to real drugs. I have been reading a lot lately about the media freaking out about kratom. The only people that I know that actually get any benefit from it are people that kicked H. Fuck, the stuff is expensive too! Its cheaper to buy 3lbs of poppy seeds out here, and if you know any thing about that, it is next best to the real deal. Hell some times its even better because it is pure alkaloid that is not cut with any random shit.
> 
> Is there something I am missing here with Kratom? Or has the populace just gotten board of terrorist stories for the moment and the media is just pulling for straws?


It's actually very good in if used medicinal in treating chronic pain, depression, fibromyalgia, sleep disorders and many other ailments if used correctly. There are three basic strains of Kratom, white is used for lack of energy associated with depression and fibromyalgia, green is used for pain management and well being, red is used for severe pain and sleep disorders. Kratom is related to the coffee plant and has also been used successfully in treating alcohol and drug addiction. It must be used and prepared properly to reap any benefits and taking to much can definitely make you feel like shit just like any medicine.
If used properly Kratom can be a wonderful way for people to heal and help themselves without using dangerous pharmasuticles. If you are using it to get high you probably won't lije it. Also it works very well with cannabis for depression. Wishing all good health and wellness. Peace and Love.


----------



## kokomojoe

I've only had the powder and I'd put it more so in like a tea/coffee type buzz category than a drug category. My buddy had it and uses it to cope with opiate usage. Sounds like the leaves are potent though. I reallllly dont get the hype with it recently though.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Fox Spirit said:


> in some places they sell it in bars along with kava. ive only tried it a couple times and it didnt do much for me. i prefer valerian root anyway. its just a strong herb really. people just make a big deal out of stuid crap like that because its legal and supposed to be like an opioid. also a big deal with 18 yr old kids because they can legally buy it and drink it at bars. and damn do they charge alot for the stuff. its about 6-10 bucks for a drink that hardly does a damn thing for you.



Excuse me that was a bit harsh. Erhem.. yea I just think its a bit silly that society gets all upity when it finds out about a new substance that gets them "high" and it suddenly becomes over capitalized on then in turn becomes banned in certain states. Sure it has medicinal qualities that could help you but most people are just looking to abuse said substance. Take it from the guy who used to go out and collect hallucinogenic cacti and was always on the look out for other herbs that could give him a head change. There are a lot of other things out there besides kratom that can do it. Sorry if this was also hypercritical. I'm just a grumpy ass recovering alcoholic.


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not sure what the buzz is about it, but anything which comes in "pimp grade" must be pretty good.


----------



## cookieoh

Kratom is the shit. Used it daily to make Manual labor job go by more smoothly. There's a reason farm workers and laborers use the stuff, it's great for work. 

As far as cost goes a dose costs less than 30cents if you buy it in bulk from an online vendor. The quality is also superior from the popular online vendors. Anyone who's tried headshop kratom most likely got a product that is waaay less potent. 

I fucking love kratom it takes the edge off better than any drug, and can be used all the time with consequences similar to a daily weed habit. I really wish it wasn't blowing up in the news like this... If it gets banned I will shed a tear.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Was going to try it and had people say nah. And the price. God the cheap living I adhere to now isn't worth it and I admittly have done the ole expensive narcotics more than once. I work at a grocery store And saw poppy seeds for sale any recommendations or info on the tea of it.dosage etc?


----------



## AlwaysLost

Tatanka said:


> Was going to try it and had people say nah. And the price. God the cheap living I adhere to now isn't worth it and I admittly have done the ole expensive
> 
> narcotics more than once. I work at a grocery store And saw poppy seeds for sale any recommendations or info on the tea of it.dosage etc?



You all need a pound of seeds to get any sort of decent tea and that's if the seeds weren't prewashed at the distribution which is a thing now. Kratom (but not by much) is stronger and cheaper than poppy seed tea unless you lift it. Poppy pod tea is much stronger


----------



## Beegod Santana

Kratom is cheap as hell and gets me pretty damn high. Not something I'd do everyday but once in a while when you're sore from working in the sun it can really hit the spot. You don't have to be a recovering addict to get a kick outta it. It's only expensive in head shops, internet yo.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

All I know about Kratom is an ex lover told me to try some while we were temporarily making ammends in a hotie, it did nothing for me except for make it impossible to cum. I might be biased as fuck but Kratom is not worth the price


----------



## AlwaysLost

Geraldo said:


> All I know about Kratom is an ex lover told me to try some while we were temporarily making ammends in a hotie, it did nothing for me except for make it impossible to cum. I might be biased as fuck but Kratom is not worth the price



I got the equivalent of a slight coffee buzz of am opiate high. Not worth then $$$.


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid

Got a little maeng da everybody likes and did nothin'. Tried green Malaysian it was potent. Turned the music down and started thinking about Petty and Dylan lol trippy and also nodding out a bit. Cheap online.


----------



## adams1980

I would not compare Kratom with real drugs.. you will not get addicted or inadequate from it. In addition, it's quite a nice painkiller.


----------



## Deleted member 23866

idk my one experience with it was just that it made me feel extremely stupid. kind of like longer-lasting poppers, lol. but i've heard the strain ur taking can really change things.


----------



## ChillAI

It can work and feel good but it is also hella gross, gives bad headaches made me puke. I took it at least a couple times. It is kind of good and not that bad on its own but it can be really gross, so at the same time I hate it


----------

